# How long do hard-boiled eggs keep?



## JGDean (Jun 6, 2007)

How long can peeled hard-boiled eggs be kept in the fridge before they are no longer safe to eat?


----------



## Katie H (Jun 6, 2007)

Well, JG, from my experience I'd say about 2 weeks.  I always have about half a dozen hard-boiled eggs in my refrigerator.  With just the two of us, they are usually gone within two weeks.  I have no experience beyond that.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 6, 2007)

The American Egg Board (aeb.org) says you should consume hard-cooked eggs within a week.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 6, 2007)

Eggs hard boil so quickly, I always boil what I need for the moment. It's good to know they will keep as long as a week or more though.

Enjoy!


----------



## Caine (Jun 6, 2007)

JGDean said:
			
		

> How long can peeled hard-boiled eggs be kept in the fridge before they are no longer safe to eat?


 
Why on earth did you peel them if you weren't going to eat them right away? They last a lot longer if the shell is left on. I'd give a peeled egg 3 days, max. By then I would expect them to be kind of sucked dry by the auto defrost feature of your refrigerator. I have, however, kept hard boiled eggs *in the shell* for up to 3 weeks with no ill effects, to me or the eggs.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 6, 2007)

Good point, Caine.  I missed the part about the eggs being "peeled." 

IMO they wouldn't last too long in that state.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 6, 2007)

If left in mild brine, shell off, they keep for quite a while.


----------



## JGDean (Jun 7, 2007)

I guess I'll leave them in the shell next time if not using right away. Thanks for the info.


----------

